# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Performance Tuning of the query

## Amit.Sagpariya

Hi All, I have return the following query using Inline view to get output in Comma seperated format. But the problem is it is taking too much time & i have 45 queries in same format. Can someone help me to enhance performance of this query or is there any other way to write this query?


select 'MyTable'+','+convert(varchar(10), A.Day1)+','+convert(varchar(10), B.Day2)+','+convert(varchar(10), C.Day3)+','+convert(varchar(10), D.Day4)+','+convert(varchar(10), E.Day5)+','+convert(varchar(10), F.Day6)+','+convert(varchar(10), G.Day7)+','+convert(varchar(10), H.Day8)+','+convert(varchar(10), I.Day9)+','+convert(varchar(10), J.Day10) from 
(
select count(*) 'Day1' 
from MyTable 
where convert(varchar(20), DCount, 101) = convert(varchar(20), dateadd(dd, -0, getdate()), 101)
)A, 
(
select count(*) 'Day2' 
from MyTable 
where convert(varchar(20), DCount, 101) = convert(varchar(20), dateadd(dd, -1, getdate()), 101)
)B, 
(
select count(*) 'Day3' 
from MyTable 
where convert(varchar(20), DCount, 101) = convert(varchar(20), dateadd(dd, -2, getdate()), 101)
)C, 
(
select count(*) 'Day4' 
from MyTable 
where convert(varchar(20), DCount, 101) = convert(varchar(20), dateadd(dd, -3, getdate()), 101)
)D, 
(
select count(*) 'Day5' 
from MyTable 
where convert(varchar(20), DCount, 101) = convert(varchar(20), dateadd(dd, -4, getdate()), 101)
)E, 
(
select count(*) 'Day6' 
from MyTable 
where convert(varchar(20), DCount, 101) = convert(varchar(20), dateadd(dd, -5, getdate()), 101)
)F, 
(
select count(*) 'Day7' 
from MyTable 
where convert(varchar(20), DCount, 101) = convert(varchar(20), dateadd(dd, -6, getdate()), 101)
)G, 
(
select count(*) 'Day8' 
from MyTable 
where convert(varchar(20), DCount, 101) = convert(varchar(20), dateadd(dd, -7, getdate()), 101)
)H, 
(
select count(*) 'Day9' 
from MyTable 
where convert(varchar(20), DCount, 101) = convert(varchar(20), dateadd(dd, -8, getdate()), 101)
)I, 
(
select count(*) 'Day10' 
from MyTable 
where convert(varchar(20), DCount, 101) = convert(varchar(20), dateadd(dd, -9, getdate()), 101)
)J 

My Original query is :

select count(*) 'MyTable', DCount from MyTable where DCount >= dateadd(dd, -10, getdate()) group by DCount order by DCount desc

I have found the List function which gives comma seperated values, but SYBASE-IQ does not support it. Can someone help me?

----------


## pdreyer

Already answerd at
http://www.dbforums.com/sybase/16393...ml#post6386812

----------

